# Basement floor cracking and rising...



## jrdamien (Jan 2, 2009)

Buying a house, built 1903. The basement floor has two areas in which the concrete has risen (bubbled), is cracked and deteriorating. No sign of water. Ideas?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

So the walls are in pristine condition? It's generally not a good sign when the floor has risen 2" in any spot.
An onsite inspection would be a good idea. Someone with regional soil condition expertise and a foundation guy.
Ron


----------



## jrdamien (Jan 2, 2009)

The walls are in good shape relative to the age of the foundation. I'm thinking I'll have to get an inspection...unfortunately.


----------



## jrdamien (Jan 2, 2009)

Upon a second look, it seems as if what cracked and risen is an upper layer of concrete. Under it there's still concrete, uncracked or buckled.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Sometimes the top layer of the concrete will flake or delaminate, which seems to be what you are describing. This is due to improper mixing, pushing the stone aggregates too deep and thus the top laer is weaker, which is what you have here. Chisel out the loose concrete, clean. use a bonding agent and patch the floor. should be fine.


----------



## jrdamien (Jan 2, 2009)

*pictures*

Here are some images of what I am referring to along with foundation images. 

So, does this look like an issue with the top of the concrete, or is the floor actually bulging? How about the foundation?


----------

